# Molly



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some more pics of my little lady


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

She's adorable :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What a lovely cat. Molly you are a real beauty.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's a real cutiepie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a little sweetheart :001_wub: Such a cute little face and she looks all cuddly like a teddy curled up on someone's arm there :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh gosh I love her colours!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bless her so cute! love her colours! :laugh:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

She's beautiful and what fantastic colouring and markings.


----------



## Thelovelypets (Feb 28, 2011)

I quess you can call her a 1 in a million cat, perfect looks. Very cute and beautiful


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She's SO beautiful! xx


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Omg I am in love, she is beautiful and ...do I detect fuzziness sticking out of her paws?...If I am right I will be pushed over the edge with her cuteness.

Angie xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

so cute what breed of cat is she


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MissyMV6 said:


> Omg I am in love, she is beautiful and ...do I detect fuzziness sticking out of her paws?...If I am right I will be pushed over the edge with her cuteness.
> 
> Angie xx


think these pics show that she does


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> so cute what breed of cat is she


She's a persian


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> think these pics show that she does


Thats it....I am over the edge :lol:

Angie x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is honestly the most beautiful persian i have ever seen in my life


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel like a very proud parent :lol:

Now all I need is a good nights sleep (nearly 3 months of being woken up for a cuddle at all times of the night!!) and she will be perfect :lol:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Her little face reminds me of an ewok from Star Wars. Can't get over the gorgeous colours. How old is she?


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> I feel like a very proud parent :lol:
> 
> Now all I need is a good nights sleep (nearly 3 months of being woken up for a cuddle at all times of the night!!) and she will be perfect :lol:


Stop it now you are just showing off with her extra cuteness.I long for Louie to wake me up for a cuddle but its not gonna happen he wants stroking when he wants (and he lays on the floor about 2 feet away )

Angie x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Simply!!! STUNNING! baby  Angie


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Her little face reminds me of an ewok from Star Wars. Can't get over the gorgeous colours. How old is she?


 she will be 6 months old on 21st March


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> *Her little face reminds me of an ewok from Star Wars.* Can't get over the gorgeous colours. How old is she?


:lol: Nearly spat my cup of tea all over the screen :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: we thought she looked like gizmo from the film Gremlins


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: we thought she looked like gizmo from the film Gremlins


She's so cute though - I think she's adorable :001_wub:
Breeding Siamese, my son calls of all of my kittens gremlins :lol:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> She's a persian


i thought so shes so unusual looking i mean that in a good way one of the prettiest cats ive ever seen shes lovely :thumbup:


----------

